# Mosquito Lake (Walleye)



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

How has the walleye fishing been at Mosquito? Fished there two weeks ago for walleye and fishing was really slow, caught a lot of short walleye but only 1 keeper. I am going walleye fishing there tomorrow and see if it is any better. I fish Indian Lake, Alum Creek, and Mosquito which is the farthest from my house all for Walleye or Saugeye. Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my boats in the repair shop ,but if I was fishing mos tomorrow I,d troll with a worm harness and fellow the creek bed.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bountyhunter said:


> my boats in the repair shop ,but if I was fishing mos tomorrow I,d troll with a worm harness and fellow the creek bed.


When you do that, do you use a bottom bouncer of some kind?


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I trolled with worm harnesses last week and didn't get a sniff. Today I drifted and threw shad raps/ flickers amongst the weeds on the west side and caught my limit.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Started fishing this morning at 7:45 am and was limited out by 9:15 am, best day ever fishing for walleye. Caught all walleye on worm harness with orange glow beads, didn't matter what color of blades we were using. There was 6 of us fishing in 3 boats and we were all limited out by 10:30 am.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Arlee13 did you catch those at Mosquito? Earlier in the thread you mention that you fish at many other lakes as well.
I know last summer when it got real hot around father's day Mosquito walleye bite went crazy for a few weeks...limits were being caught in the middle of hot sunny days which is unusual for Mosquito...I was wondering if this recent hot spell might have triggered the same bite.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...all I know is...that's a GOOD bucket of eyes!

I'm freaking hungry lol.

Don.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

two ounce bottom bouncers ,the spawns over the fish are hungry.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

bountyhunter said:


> two ounce bottom bouncers ,the spawns over the fish are hungry.


2 oz....really? Maybe I've been too light?


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Iceman we caught all these at Mosquito today. Was using 1/4 ounce weight with about 60 feet of line out. Then on the other pole I was using 3/4 ounce of weight with about 25 feet of line out. Was trolling between 1 and 1 1/2 mph. If the weather is good going to Indian Lake next week and try are luck.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Good info...looks like weather is going to stablize and get back to more normal temps for this time of year...I don't have boat but my wading buddy does...only problem he is chasing musky at West Branch


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...chasing muskies...I actually try during the walleye run in late ice out stages @ the dam...and for me consider walleye a bonus. But after a few trips I hammer down and try to get "mine" ...walleyes but always run into the muskie! Now that the heat is on I'm drawn to MR.wiskers...lol

Dam I love eating me some catfish in da backyard!

Stay twisted if not I will for ya!

Don.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm sure everyone has noticed but I was shocked today at the size of the carp I was seeing. I mean those dudes are huge! Maybe a spare rod rigged with a strong hook and a few kernels of corn for a quick fight...im sure my 12 year old nephew would lose his mind on one


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

drsteelhead said:


> I'm sure everyone has noticed but I was shocked today at the size of the carp I was seeing. I mean those dudes are huge! Maybe a spare rod rigged with a strong hook and a few kernels of corn for a quick fight...im sure my 12 year old nephew would lose his mind on one


I saw some pigs out there Tuesday night.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

iceman said:


> I know last summer when it got real hot around father's day Mosquito walleye bite went crazy for a few weeks...limits were being caught in the middle of hot sunny days which is unusual for Mosquito...I was wondering if this recent hot spell might have triggered the same bite.


All I know is the most recent issue of the "Outdoor Journal" said skeeter walleye are "on fire" right now! Lots of pics of "nice sized" limits! Better get them now-with wave makers and temps Rising, this will not last very long!! Now if the weather would cooperate a little......


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Try dipping jigs in weeds in open pockets with half crawler


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

iceman said:


> Good info...looks like weather is going to stablize and get back to more normal temps for this time of year...I don't have boat but my wading buddy does...only problem he is chasing musky at West Branch


Tell him to catch them all..I try to avoid those things as much as I can but they keep finding me...darn toothy critters..


----------



## Wardy (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm new to walleye fishing because I'm mainly a bass angler but I do love having a fish fry once a year. These posts are great for someone like me that is trying to learn. 

I went up to Mosquito yesterday and fished from 5pm to 10pm for walleyes. I tried casting shad raps along the weeds, running worm harnesses along the weeds, jigs with worms, trolling different lures in different depths and trolling worm harnesses in different depths. I didn't catch a single walleye. I caught some perch, gills, and small crappie but no walleye. I fished the south side of the lake and when I trolled I was moving around 1.5 mph. 

Was I fishing to early in the evening? Was I using the wrong baits? I've been up there twice this year and blanked on walleye both times. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thats just how walleye fishing can be a little harder to catch then bass at times keep trying I still have days wear I don't catch 1 hear and there like the saying goes "god created bass so everyone could fish then he created walleye to separate the men from the boys"


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Mosquito Saturday morning. Cloudy with a N wind 5-15mph. There were pretty good waves early in the morning. 5 walleye and a half a dozen big bull gills and red ears along with the side catches of perch, crappie and LM bass.

Caught all on worm harness with orange glow beads in 15-22fow.

About noon the sun partly came out and the wind died down somewhat along with the bite. Ran out of harnesses and worms and called it a day.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your gear smells like bass[carp] thats why your not catching.[LOL just some fun.] stay out from the weed edge a bit jig and a chunk of worm. keep moving around. but I,ve done best with a 2 or three once bottom bouncer and harness in fire tiger. in the channel.


----------

